# Boa encounter during holiday



## memix7 (Feb 16, 2011)

Was in my home country El Salvador over christmas and had a chance to take a few shots with a Boa. Second biggest snake I've handled since getting into the hobby of keeping snakes. Nice placid nature.

The owner charged me a quarter to take some photos with it. He went and bought himself a coke with those 25c. Our prices suck big time.

Enjoy


----------



## Lockie (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice pics Memix!! Never mind about the coke for 25 cents - i'd prefer the boa! 

regards,
Lockie


----------



## damian83 (Feb 16, 2011)

nice job mate!!! lucky too, not all of us get the chance to hold such a beautiful animal.......


----------



## memix7 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was a real good experience. Sadly it was the only snake I saw in my time there


----------



## guzzo (Feb 16, 2011)

What a beautiful snake


----------



## memix7 (Feb 17, 2011)

One more


----------



## krusty (Feb 19, 2011)

yes they are great to handle and are one nice big snake.


----------

